# Nissan Recalls 2 Million Cars and Trucks Over Stalling Issue



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan has announced a recall of 2.14 million vehicles worldwide relating to an issue with the ignition system that could cause the cars and trucks to stall. Included in the recall are models sold outside the U.S., like the March, Micra and Note, while here at home vehicles affected include the Titan pickup, the Versa (sold as the Tiida overseas), the Cube and the Infiniti QX56. A total of 762,000 vehicles in the U.S. are affected.

In certain cases the vehicle could stall and not be able to start again.

No accidents have been reported as a result of the problem and Nissan says the issue is a simple fix, even stating that it could take less than an hour to repair affected vehicles.

Nissan is expected to announce a complete list of models involved and begin notifying owners.

More: *Nissan Recalls 2 Million Cars and Trucks Over Stalling Issue* on AutoGuide.com


----------

